# New Addition to MSK!!!



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I would like to formally introduce PR' GrnLf's Louie II. I would like to give a huge thanks to Samantha from GreenLeaf Kennels. This weekend was super stressful although it was supposed to be a vacation but, everything did work out. My heavens I was so scatter brained and NOTHING I mean NOTHING went right at all. Anyways after getting Louie I am absolutely in love with this dog. He is not perfect but, his personality and manners just makes him an easy fall in love with dogs. He is beautiful and perfect for me as I said before to some he doesn't have great angulation in the front end but, that is not a huge issue as this boy is very athletic and a freak for a flirtpole. I believe my interests with him will be Conformation, Weight Pull, Obedience, and Schutzhund. With in a few hours of having him he didn't let strange men talk to me with out barking and scaring the crap out of them. He never acted like he wanted to bite but, I believe the extra ob and schutzhund training would help even more with him since he seems to be naturally protective. Oh and did I mention absolutely wonderful with my 2 year old. Anyways enough of my rambling here he is.

I didn't get any new photos this weekend as my phone takes shitty pics. These are some that were taken a while ago.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww congrats he is handsome. Love his face, very striking look to him.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

What a beaut!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

He is handsome. I love his head!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone! These pics are great but, he looks so different in person I'm hoping I can capture some better pics once I get a new camera. If not we will video him so to get the real affect. He is also a pretty small guy.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is just toooooo handsome!


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful dog  love the pics xo


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Gorgeous! Congrats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He's a gorgeous guy! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. :woof: congrats.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SO HANDSOME!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

he is a handsome boy thats for sure! congrats on addin him to ur yard, i cant wait to see some more pics of him!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Here is a few pics I did take with my phone the back cover's lense is scratched up so their blurry.


----------



## Buddy's Master (Dec 18, 2012)

He looks great.
I love that look.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats on the new addition!I hope he works out for you in every way you want him to!:woof:


----------

